# What religion are you?



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wondering.

Any flame wars will result in my not liking of you and consequences thereof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and mthrnite will give out warnings

I'm orthodox christian btw


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

Atheist... in fact I'm the athiest atheist! (lol, everybody spells it rong.)

.. though technically it's not a religion, but a lack of one.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

im also a Atheist ! 

we should start a yahoo group mrthrnite :-)


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess I would classify myself as atheist, but I could also be called agnostic, deist, etc. Oh, I'm Buddhist too. (Not the mythological crap that teaches Buddha as god, just the principles and teachings). I wouldn't count myself as Christian, it's such a self-centered religion. What kind of omnipotent god would bother dealing with petty humans? =P

Oh, and you forgot about the pastafarians. The Church of The FSM should be on that list.
*Edit:* Whoops! Found it!


----------



## Mieki (Oct 24, 2007)

Meh...is it me, or do all of the websites I go to have atheists? Meh...conservative christians are the worst of em all. After all, his noodly appendages touches all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2007)

No option for followers of Norse Mythology?

Atheist would be mine, I studied a load of religions and decided they were all pointless, however if they help you get through life and you leave me alone (Sunday trading laws are not my favourite things) then I am OK with it.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

Remember, this is not a thread to harsh on religions (or lack of them) different than yours. Talk about your religion, explain it, rejoice in it, whatever... be respectful of others in the process. I have a pocketfull of warn increases that _I don't want to use.
_
Thank you very much, that is all.

edit: ok that's not quite all.. I'm not trying to stifle debate if it goes in that direction, but assholes *will* be moderated. Unless of course you are assholian, in which case I will be slightly more tolerant.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 24, 2007)

Christian - Mennonite


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Atheist... in fact I'm the athiest atheist! (lol, everybody spells it rong.)
> 
> .. though technically it's not a religion, but a lack of one.


----------



## square (Oct 24, 2007)

Taoist, but it wasn't an option.


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 24, 2007)

I wanted to clock Atheist but miss clicked into Islamic


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(square @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Taoist, but it wasn't an option.


That was what "traditional Chinese" was for, I guess I didn't word it right.


----------



## square (Oct 24, 2007)

When I think traditional Chinesse I tend to think Confucianism, which is from China. Taoism, has roots in several Asian countries, though it mainly associated with China.


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm, I've always wondered, but just forgot to ask someone. I get Protestant and Catholic because I have family that are both. But what's orthodox?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Hmm, I've always wondered, but just forgot to ask someone. I get Protestant and Catholic because I have family that are both. But what's orthodox?


In Soviet Russia, Orthodox is YOU!!

its the main religion in Russia.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm.... I have my own religion. No one else can join it.

I trust good science. Atheism sounds too sure of itself for me. Maybe Agnostic? But that's gross. I don't want to give someone else's label to what I believe. Even if I said I'm Agnostic, my interpretation of what it is would be different from someone else's. And it's not like my mind is static. I'm not going to hand myself over to one particular way of thinking while I'm constantly learning new things.

I think religion was a useful tool for a while. It's good at organising big groups of people to get them to do what you want. It explains things humans don't want to deal with (or to kids) such as the concept of death, and things that we couldn't explain.

But now we have science, we don't need religion anymore. Religion is just slowing down our progress.

I think it would be sweet if people stopped having wars over religion and invested all of our resources towards the environment, helping each other, the creative arts and technology. Earth isn't going to be habitable for humans forever, so I think it would be a good idea to start thinking about making it survive as long as possible while we work out how to get out of here. In the meantime, lets create real things of value, such as paintings, movies, books, video games, explore the outdoors etc.

We tried religion for a couple of thousand years, it was useful for a while, but now it's a hindrance. Let's get over it!


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I've always wondered, but just forgot to ask someone. I get Protestant and Catholic because I have family that are both. But what's orthodox?
> ...



Oh god, the Russian Reversal. I got enough of that on Digg. (thank goodness I don't' visit that horrid website anymore, I'm insane enough as is.)


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Hmmm.... I have my own religion. No one else can join it.
> 
> I trust good science. Atheism sounds too sure of itself for me. Maybe Agnostic? But that's gross. I don't want to give someone else's label to what I believe. Even if I said I'm Agnostic, my interpretation of what it is would be different from someone else's. And it's not like my mind is static. I'm not going to hand myself over to one particular way of thinking while I'm constantly learning new things.
> 
> ...



Hehehe... somehting about that reply sounded slightly creepy. Reminds me of Rapture (from Bioshock - the great game)


----------



## zombielove (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, it did sound pretty creepy. And looooong! Just wait until I tell you about my dreams of having a cyborg body with nanobots to regrow my brain cells! (And a digital backup of my consciousness uploaded to the internets so I can be Ghost in the Shell)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Atheist here.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 24, 2007)

So many Atheists! It brings a tear to my eye.

Ahh.... it reminds me of my final year of Catholic schooling when everyone renounced their faith and became atheist during Religious Education class.


----------



## warbird (Oct 24, 2007)

I border between agnosticism and Nichiren Buddhism. I semi-practice the worldly parts of it, but I don't believe in the otherworldy parts, like us being in mappou (days of laws end? or something. dont remember the english term) and mostly anything that has to do with esoteric buddhism.

edit: "latter days of the law" is the correct term I think


----------



## Orc (Oct 24, 2007)

Agnostic Theist here.
(Answered "_Theistic but no religion_")


----------



## hanman (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Christian - Mennonite



that's cool, dude - there are a lot of Mennonites around here running catfish farms.  one family runs a country restaurant, and MAN!  i could seriously eat there every night!  cheap, too!  some of my best customers when i was in small business computer servicing were Mennonite.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 24, 2007)

my family are strong catholics but i myself am intrested in spirituality for a long time now, i have strong beliefs of the afterlife, renincarnation karma, astral projection e.t.c and all sorts plus i have my own personal experiences.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a Lax Lutheran myself.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 24, 2007)

Athiest/Catholic. I'm not a fan of "agnostic", really. Or religion.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 24, 2007)

I was raised in a Jehovah's Witness environment, but I don't follow any religion now that I'm on my own.  My knowledge of  theology is quite limited and somewhat twisted by the JW's teachings I was forced to endure throughout  my childhood.

I found the JW religion to be too contrary to other religions and I refused to believe any of it.

Did you know they aren't even allowed to call their bible a Bible?  It's true.  They call it, "The Book of Holy Scriptures."  Kind of suspect if you ask me.


----------



## Orc (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I'm not a fan of "agnostic", really. Or religion.


I think agnosticism is different depending on the person. Some just refuse to believe and some have no idea. lol
For me, I do believe there is a God but I refuse to "box in" myself in some religion.
I chose this because I think it's something we'll never understand (if we did then we'd be at God's level) and because of all the hate that is caused because of religions.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 24, 2007)

Atheist and half Christian....


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 24, 2007)

what? No Shintoism?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2007)

I worship Zeus.

j/k

Atheist.  Worshipping invisible beings is just a tad too wacky for my mind to comprehend.


----------



## go185 (Oct 24, 2007)

Roman Catholic


----------



## seracrux (Oct 24, 2007)

I studied in a Roman Catholic school, but had Protestant elders at home who practiced a mix of Traditional Chinese and Buddhism. I am now a non-practicing Roman Catholic who tells people he is Agnostic to keep it simple, but I'm really not thinking about religion or faith at this point in my life.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 24, 2007)

Methodist Christian here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thinkin of converting to Rastafarianism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :chong:


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 24, 2007)

god is a spiteful neglectful bastard (or bitch)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

Jedi here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should add it to the poll, you know D=


----------



## Seraph (Oct 24, 2007)

Haruhiism or agnosticism...can't decide!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Haruhiism or agnosticism...can't decide!


we should be best friends


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 24, 2007)

Satanist.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 24, 2007)

mthrniteism.

he helped fix my ipod, now he needs a religion.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> No option for followers of Norse Mythology?
> 
> I decided they were all pointless, however if they help you get through life and you leave me alone (Sunday trading laws are not my favourite things) then I am OK with it.



Not exactly pointless if they help people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yes, it's important they don't try and force their views on other people.

I used to be catholic but haven't had much to do with the church since primary school so I guess I'd consider myself an atheist..I think. What's the one where you're not sure if god exists or not? I can't prove he doesn't so I guess that's a smart one to be, although I don't think he exists in the traditional sense of a man in the clouds looking down on us.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> mthrniteism.
> 
> he helped fix my ipod, now he needs a religion.




Jesus can turn water into wine but Mthrnite can fix broken ipod .... 

i think we all know who to whoreship now !


All praise Mthrnite !


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

lmfao 'whoreship'


----------



## Seraph (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No option for followers of Norse Mythology?
> ...


I guess I'll choose Haruhiism. I think I have more of an interest in anime than I do religion...Of course, I don't think I'd ever do the Hare Hare Yukai dance...


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

I love and hail VVoltz


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > we should be best friends
> ...


i dont like you anymore






(jaykay)


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just something that I was wondering: for those who chose atheist/agnostic/pastafarian was it an active decision? Were you all born into a religion and became atheist? Because I for one was never raised to believe in anything, whether it was a deity, a creator, or an absence of one. I think that's the best choice, to not teach your child about religion/creation/what to believe. Teach him the morals and the values but let him/her decide what they believe when they're old enough. If you're teaching your children, at a stage where they are prone to believe anything you tell them, a certain theory or belief and to deny another belief isn't that simply brainwashing? What do you guys think?


----------



## Mieki (Oct 24, 2007)

Haruhiism  	 [ 1 ]  	** [1.35%]

Wow...I didnt see that coming.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Just something that I was wondering: for those who chose atheist/agnostic/pastafarian was it an active decision? Were you all born into a religion and became atheist? Because I for one was never raised to believe in anything, whether it was a deity, a creator, or an absence of one. I think that's the best choice, to not teach your child about religion/creation/what to believe. Teach him the morals and the values but let him/her decide what they believe when they're old enough. If you're teaching your children, at a stage where they are prone to believe anything you tell them, a certain theory or belief and to deny another belief isn't that simply brainwashing? What do you guys think?




Nuh not brainwashing. My mum was catholic and my dad was atheist and I guess I was raised catholic. Going to mass every second week and on christmas, easter etc. I was smart enough to figure out most the bullshit but take away the worthwhile lessons. My brother and I are no longer religious. 

Your idea is good but I don't think bringing up a child catholic/muslim/whatever really does any harm in the long run, they can always decide for themselves once they are mature enough.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I love and hail VVoltz


Curse you!

I love and hail the (shortlived) Anti-VVoltz.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Citric (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm...between religions.  Former catholic, currently nothing, might pick something up when I'm older, closer to dying, and feel the need to believe in something.


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Atheist... in fact I'm the athiest atheist! (lol, everybody spells it rong.)
> 
> .. though technically it's not a religion, but a lack of one.


----------



## Opium (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Just something that I was wondering: for those who chose atheist/agnostic/pastafarian was it an active decision? Were you all born into a religion and became atheist? Because I for one was never raised to believe in anything, whether it was a deity, a creator, or an absence of one. I think that's the best choice, to not teach your child about religion/creation/what to believe. Teach him the morals and the values but let him/her decide what they believe when they're old enough. If you're teaching your children, at a stage where they are prone to believe anything you tell them, a certain theory or belief and to deny another belief isn't that simply brainwashing? What do you guys think?



I think you've got it in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't brought up religious at all. I think it's very important that parents do not force religious beliefs upon their children. People should believe what ever they believe because they want to. Make up your own damn mind.


----------



## theADDict (Oct 24, 2007)

Pentecostal Christian, so clicked 'other Christian'.
Currently in 3rd place !!  Come on the Christians ;-)


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> mthrniteism.
> 
> he helped fix my ipod, now he needs a religion.



It's funny you should say that.  Reading some of mthrnite's enlightened ramblings are what made me check out the Unitarian Universalists.  They basically teach religious tolerance, and that good ideas on spirituality can be found in all religions.  They don't claim that there is "one" right answer, and encourage everyone's journey to find their own answers. 

I grew up in a strict Roman Catholic environment.  Catholic schools, choir, altar boy, all the sacraments, etc.  In fact, I have low self esteem because a priest never tried to molest me.  

As I grew older and learned to think more independently the concept of divisive religion (we're right, you're wrong) seemed ridiculous to me, and I'm quite wary of anyone who is completely "sure" of their religious beliefs.  I don't mean that as an offense to anyone who is devout.  I just have the perspective that there are too many unanswered questions to claim that anyone else is "wrong", let alone turn to violence to support or enforce my beliefs.

I have to cut myself off though.  I could ramble on for hours (not uncommon) about this topic.  I guess if I had to pick a category, I would consider myself optimistically theistic with a heavy dose of logical skepticism.  But if I do make it to any service, it's usually UU. 

@Linkiboy: Out of curiosity, is it acceptable to *not* be Orthodox where you are?  i.e. Would there be any level of persecution or shunning if you weren't associated with your religion?  Just interested in the cultural/regional views on religion in Russia these days.


----------



## xflash (Oct 24, 2007)

if i don't belive in any religion i answer atheist right?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

Pastafarianism because it's a joke. And I believe religion is a joke.
Also, I'm annoyed that all the Muslims in our school can wear headscarves and I can't wear my eyepatch even though they're both symbols of faith...

- Sam


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Satanist.



Makes two of us.

Voted "Other"


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> if i don't belive in any religion i answer atheist right?
> 
> 
> If you don't believe in any god, you answer atheist.  If you just don't believe in religion, you might just be agnostic, or just logical.
> ...



My brothers and sister and I recently had a very long and very drunk conversion with our parents about this subject.  I felt bad afterwards because we kind-of ganged up on them with the whole "Why did you make us do that" thing.  They were really just trying to raise us the best way they knew how.  Keep in mind that the body of knowledge available to parents has changed greatly in the last couple decades.

I plan on teaching my children about many different religions.  If they want to pursue any or none of them, it will be their choice.  I'll probably give them Christmas presets anyway.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I'll probably give them Christmas presets anyway.Â


That's an interesting point, most of the Muslims at our school also send and receive Christmas presents, as well as people from other religions.

- Sam


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not religious at all but if I were to be I'd be an Atheist.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not religious, but I think religion is a very important part of bringing up a child - it teaches kids the basics of being a good person at a very impressionable time in their lives.

I attended sunday school as a toddler and I don't see any negatives to the experience. It's only when adults get hold of religion that the trouble starts.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if i don't belive in any religion i answer atheist right?
> ...



I don't really understand the difference? Don't see the point in why people always have the urge to label stuff all the time, like everything from this, to the specific type of music we listen to etc. It gets kinda annoying and pointless in the end if you ask me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh i'm orthodox christian btw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that religious or anything really.

I always say believe in what you want, do what you want, say what you want, as long as you don't hurt nobody emotionally or physically...that's what i believe in


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 24, 2007)

In the general definition of religion, I'm an agnostic - not sure whether or not there's a god, and I'm not a huge fan of organized religion as a concept.

In my personal definition of religion - beliefs by which I model my life and make choices - I take bits and pieces from Christianity and Buddhism.


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I guess I would classify myself as atheist, but I could also be called agnostic, deist, etc. Oh, I'm Buddhist too. (Not the mythological crap that teaches Buddha as god, just the principles and teachings). I wouldn't count myself as Christian, it's such a self-centered religion. What kind of omnipotent god would bother dealing with petty humans? =P
> 
> Oh, and you forgot about the pastafarians. The Church of The FSM should be on that list.
> *Edit:* Whoops! Found it!
> ...




Because as much as you'd like to think so, you're not unique and neither is anyone else.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 24, 2007)

Im a roman catholic, nad here is little song about my religion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

As for where my atheism comes from:
My parents were both Baptist Christians, but from sub-denominations worlds apart.
My mom was a Free Will Baptist. She believed everyone has a choice to come to Christ or not.
My dad was a Primitive Baptist. He believed everyone is predestined in every aspect of their life, to act according to God's intricately laid out plan.

Therefor, I was faced with a logical dilemma; am I free to come and go as I please, or is every footfall numbered and orchestrated since before time began? Quite a lot to think about from the outset, and quite a giant divide in the midst of one religion, Christianity. So I went with mom's, because I liked to believe myself to be free. Dad's religion held my logical mind though, since it only made sense that an omniscient God would have knowledge of all events, and thus all events were predestined.

So I was torn, and thought about it a lot growing up. Who was right? As I posed more questions and answered them by reading the Bible, the one steadfastly common link between my parents' disparate philosophies, I started to notice something. What I noticed as I engulfed the Bible looking for answers, was that there were multiple answers to any given question, many of them conflicting. I was taught that the Bible was inerrant, so I read everything in context, not just the verses pointed out in the concordance, but everything around them. This brought me to another conclusion; if the Bible was supposed to be a moral guidebook (as I had been taught it was,) then I don't want any part of it. The cruelty was mind-jarring. How could a loving God allow Job to suffer on a bet, or send bears to devour children because they made fun of a bald prophet, ask Abraham to kill his son, allow Jezebel to be fed to wild dogs, ask Joshua to destroy everything and everybody in a whole city, wipe out entire civilizations, condone rape, murder, torture.

It just didn't make sense.

It must not be true, at least I certainly hoped it wasn't. So I looked elsewhere, and everywhere I looked I found the same foundations, the same devilish mess. The eastern religions were more conducive to how I viewed life, but even they eventually asked me to believe something or another that I felt no rational person could. The closest I got to anything remotely resembling truth was Zen Buddhism, and I confess that I understood very little of it. So I decided to drop it all, and not worry about it anymore, and I'm glad I did. It was hard at first, very hard, but the comfort that religion gave me was far outweighed by the discomfort of trying to believe in things that I knew in my brain and heart, were just plain wrong.


It's funny how when I tell people I'm an atheist, they try to tell me I'm an agnostic. They say "Are you saying that there is no God?", and I say "That's not for me to say." and they say "Then you don't deny that there might be a God." and I say "There might be." then they say "You sir, are an agnostic!"

..but no, I'm an atheist. There may be a God, a great designer of the universe, and he might be a purple yak, with twenty horns, and a rocket pack, that wears a suit of multi-colored mushrooms, and he might be one inch tall, and live in my basement under a stack of old newspapers.

I mean, I can't DIS-prove it... so it's possible... though not bloody likely.

I'm willing to concede that there may be any number of wierd and wonderful things in the universe, including a God, but I'm not betting on it until somebody gives me something a little more tangible to work with.

Sorry that took so long, hope I didn't bore you. Have a nice day. Hell, take two, they're small!


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm seeing a trend. My main problem with religion has always been at the extremes of belief simply because they all think everyone else is wrong. It's much more probable that they are all wrong if you think of how many possibilities actually exist in our seemingly infinite universe


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 24, 2007)

Agnostic.... and how I came to that conclusion?

I grew up pretty much taking care of myself since age 9 or so I had no religion pushed at me. 

At the age of 17 I was burdened with my "_horrible_" life and began to seek answers.

Also I started having strange dreams which also made me start to do research and studying different religions and going to different churches

Finally at 20 I found god. Between the ages of 17-20 people would spread the word of god to me...  I'd be at a party and someone... a Christian... would be like Jesus this and Jesus that...Jesus hit me with a whiffle ball bat...and for 3 years they would TRY to pursue me and I would fight back then at church one day it hit me like a ton of bricks

*god saved me from the motorcycle accident
*god saved me from the pneumonia when I was homeless and sleeping on park benches in the snow
*god saved me from the suicidal attempts
*god saved me from getting HIV
*god saved me from when I got into the jeep accident
*god spared me and killed Marvin when he got hit by that car

and you see all this time I was mad *AT* god cause I blamed him for the crashing my motorcycle...I blamed him cause I was homeless....but it could have been much *MUCH* worse...and it was cause of god it didn't get *MUCH *worse and god had sent these people to send me the message that HE loves me.

LOL You think the fact that a boy starts raising himself at 9... well he might want a fatherly figure that loves him?

Okay so as time goes on... nothing gets better... only my triumph over disaster time and time again. I was disappointed that even in death I did not see the main who had saved me from things getting "much worse".

It didn't matter... at 20 years old I had a *MILLION *unanswered questions that defied logic but when someone loves you and protects you ... who gives a flying fuck right?

Then in 2004 HE went to far and took something from me that totally crossed the line... My whole reason for living and wanting to live was taken away from me with the inability to every achieve it. You know what if the logic was it could be much worse... then by all means I kinda wished he would have offed me a long time ago. He took the one thing that kept me going on and on and on ... and he squashed it. Again I fully realize it could have been much worse...I said that line so many times .... it wasn't even funny...

"Dude your 15 thousand dollar bike has been stolen!!!"
"No worries...it could have been much worse ... God did it probably cause I was gonna die today. "

Shit like that ... no matter how bad the situation was... I would take my beating and say "Thank you sir may I have another"

But then in 2004... the line was drawn and my eyes reopened ... but I was a bit wiser... a journey that was interesting to take to say the least. Even though I had no miracles... I felt something in that church that day when god spoke to me... I saw my life flash before my very eyes... 

Of course science has shown euphoric states...extreme moments of happiness can trigger hallucinations? So maybe there is no god? The IDEA of someone loving me triggered a hallucination to make me believe I saw god? And the whole... godly people speaking the word of god to me? Well it wasn't until I was *IN* the club did I realize I wasn't special ... god was not sending ME a personal message ... These people have an agenda... go out and save someone. You have any idea when your homeless how many people cross your path ... so the odds of a drive by saving are astronomical. But even though I have been in the club and read the handbook... even though I have seen the science proven on TV ... I can't deny what I feel inside ... The *WANT* for something greater ... I have lived an extraordinary life and I have to believe that their is some reason out there I am still alive. 

Sure some have pondered Karma... mom used me as an astray at the age of 3 so Karma kicked in and prevented my bones from braking on a parachute malfunction? 

I am not a nice guy...not by choice but out of survival so Karma is out... well unless my childhood was so shitty that all the bad things I have done still doesn't counter what happened to me growing up? Bit of a stretch though I mean I've done some pretty messed up shit...

So back to the glorious all mighty... I now believe either
*A) he does not exist and I am just one unlucky dude*
or
*B) He does exist and likes to seriously fuck with me*

I want to say *A*...I really do... its the most logical...however as I grow older and closer to death every day... I want there to be something more... I definitely don't believe any religion and if there is a god he isn't any form that I will be able to kick in the nuts...when I die I am pretty sure I will be worm food... I'm just not doubting that their may be some sort of higher power

My name is WeaponXxX and that is more story of how I became an agnostic. Sorry this was so long but the original answer was 74 pages long...so this is the best shortened version I could come up with


----------



## Jax (Oct 24, 2007)

Atheist, but raised Catholic


----------



## robi (Oct 24, 2007)

Agnostic, but raised Catholic :\


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> @Linkiboy: Out of curiosity, is it acceptable to *not* be Orthodox where you are?Â i.e. Would there be any level of persecution or shunning if you weren't associated with your religion?Â Just interested in the cultural/regional views on religion in Russia these days.


no, there are many religion groups out there, these 5 are the main ones:

Orthodox Christianity
Islam
Protestantism
Catholicism
Atheism

If you're a child, you wont see much difference about US and Russia, other than the stricter schools and the piracy shacks set up in public places.


----------



## amptor (Oct 24, 2007)

Why does it seem like the USA is mostly catholic, yet this is suppose to be primarily a protestant country?  Just speaking about percentage of people I've seen that are christian... of course there are lots of baptists too.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 24, 2007)

Other Christian Denomonation
i think that i'm that one.
atleast it's other christian thing. i'm not sure what it is in english. probably something with luther in the name.


----------



## HBK (Oct 24, 2007)

Roman Catholic here, as most Portuguese people are.


----------



## User200 (Oct 24, 2007)

Roman Catholic


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 24, 2007)

there is a surprisingly high percentage of atheism on the internet, it seems. We atheists are in a vast minority in the world, but look, nearly 1/3 of people who voted in this poll are atheist. I know two-three other atheists and they are all nerds like me. I see a connection here


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Linkiboy: Out of curiosity, is it acceptable to *not* be Orthodox where you are?  i.e. Would there be any level of persecution or shunning if you weren't associated with your religion?  Just interested in the cultural/regional views on religion in Russia these days.
> ...



actually the big 5 are:

Islam
Christianity (this includes Catholicism, Protestantism and Eastern Orthodox)
Chinese Traditional
Hinduism
Buddhism


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > mthrniteism.
> ...


i just keep dishing this one out


----------



## zombielove (Oct 24, 2007)

@mthrnite's post about the purple yak

This is the best reason I could come up for being willing to accept there may be a god:

In the future we're supposed to be able to upload our minds onto a computer. One of the reasons why the [email protected] project hasn't found anything and never will is because intelligent species don't stay meaty for too long. They will either die off, or build the technology to become intelligence-based lifeforms.

If that's theoretically possible, and the universe is so old, then it's not difficult to imagine that some lifeform out there has done just that. Our universe could exist inside some other universe. This universe might exist as some information-based lifeform's science experiment.

But then I have to ask where it came from? ah.... human... brain... can't process.... urge to believe in God.... rising..... must resist!!!

Yeah... not bloody likely.

I don't see why there needs to be a reason for existence. Isn't existence just as likely as non-existence? It's either a 1 or a 0. Until we can actually find a real answer, I'm just going to accept we got dealt a 1.

I guess it's just human nature to make up stories for things we can't explain, and that's how religions come about.

My mother is Catholic. And I'm not too unhappy I was raised in that environment. I wasn't brought up on it too strictly, although going to church every Sunday was pretty traumatic. I always understood that it was just a bunch of stories and morals put together in one package to make it easy on our fragile little minds.

Now I can appreciate the spirituality of all religions. Just not the whole organised religion, priests, bringing religion into politics things. Religions/ spirituality all serve some purpose to make people want to be better people. But the existence of God? Not bloody likely. Life after death? Everyone wants to believe they can live forever. It's human nature. That's why we've been so good at surviving. We never give up hope. But in the end we're just an organic computer. And just like a computer, we're going to switch off and never boot up again someday. But I don't find that particularly sad or anything. It makes people appreciate their life - after you die you'll live on in other people's memories. The way you lived your life and lessons you taught people will be carried on through generations. I guess in that way we can "live forever" and go to "heaven".

My father found his spirituality in the wilderness. If you get out there, back to nature you can just appreciate the beauty of the world. And the need for God quickly fades. Who needs heaven when we have all this?

I guess I think heaven, hell, God and everything exist here on Earth. We'd better get it right here. Treat all living things well, respect the environment, and make beautiful things. You don't get a second chance.

Religion is probably always going to be part of humanity I guess. People may stop believing in the old religions someday, but we're always going to have a desire to tell stories, and make theories for things we can't explain. From that new religions will be born.

Humans, huh? I guess the world would be kind of boring without religion.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Chiisuchianu @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...


Just following this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Russia


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> @mthrnite's post about the purple yak
> 
> This is the best reason I could come up for being willing to accept there may be a god:



Well said mate, I agree with most of that. Interesting idea about the uploading too.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 25, 2007)

islamic, woo!
whoa, alot of muslims on here


----------



## paul1991 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am Roman Catholic, but I attend that Vatican I Tridentine Mass. Take that you pansy Vatican II lovers!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 25, 2007)

Strange...more Atheists than I would have believed.

I think it's funny that there are people that are so sure either way.  As much as I laugh at people who believe in something that may or may not be there, I laugh just as much at people who are convinced there is nothing up there.

Just seems so silly in context.


----------



## iritegood (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Chiisuchianu @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I would classify myself as atheist, but I could also be called agnostic, deist, etc. Oh, I'm Buddhist too. (Not the mythological crap that teaches Buddha as god, just the principles and teachings). I wouldn't count myself as Christian, it's such a self-centered religion. What kind of omnipotent god would bother dealing with petty humans? =P
> ...



I'm sorry if I didn't emphasize that it was just a joke. But the reason I said that was because it is not that God wouldn't have TIME to deal with everything, but why would he need to judge us and send us to heaven or hell? Imagine you were God (no offense, just trying to prove my point) and you can do anything. So you created these humans and compared to you they are less than ants. God would not care if we "sin", if we do wrong, if we hurt each other because we are not God's children, we are his creation. Christianity, and many religions out there, assumes that God would CARE about what we do. when he created the ENTIRE universe. Would you care if you saw a microbe engulf another one?

Again, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, I just don't like being called uneducated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2007)

Norse mythology = paganism?. I always considered pagan closer to druidism but I think this is now well into the realm of semantics.

For some reason when this discussion rolls around I flash back to the metalocalypse episode.

As for the born atheist question, I guess I was (various family members escaped for latter day saints type things). Anyhow I still read the books/entrail arrangement theory/stories/donkey tattoos and interpretations thereof of the major and not so major religions and arrived at my opinion from that.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> For every religion topic, why is there a bitch fight that goes on? Just state your religion and stfu, no one cares about why you believe this is right or this is wrong. It's the internet.



I think it's been a good thread. Not any bitching that I can see and no flaming/trolling


----------



## iritegood (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't want to start anything, I only made a small joke (now that I read it again, I agree it's not very funny). But I don't like it when people insult me.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2007)

@Shiro

I didn't notice a bitch fight. This is actually going much better than the last one. Also, I for one enjoy a nice different perspective now and again, whether on the internet or in real life. If you don't care, I can't blame you, but I do wonder why you take the time to post in a thread like this.


----------



## iritegood (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> @Shiro
> 
> I didn't notice a bitch fight. This is actually going much better than the last one. Also, I for one enjoy a nice different perspective now and again, whether on the internet or in real life. If you don't care, I can't blame you, but I do wonder why you take the time to post in a thread like this.



I don't get a lot of chances to talk about religion, the rest of the interwebs is hostile and full of idiots. Anyways, I'm just really bored. =D I think I'm gonna go play that new Megaman game.


----------



## JPH (Oct 25, 2007)

Christian. Raised as one and have had some experiences in life that have help me decide who I believe in.
God.

And, yeah, what's the point...school project?
Guys, fighting over the internetz is stupid - as  I have learned.
And you may get yourself banned if you keep it up


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Shiro
> ...


It's all good baby, Megaman too for that matter.


----------



## Orc (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> i just keep dishing this one outÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Kinda ironic... 
Actually, people for the most part have been sharing and discussing properly. If no one really cared, you wouldn't have read this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I've noticed a lot of the people who are either Atheist or Agnostic seemed to have become one because of loss of faith. (That or it's the cool thing to do. j/k)
It's different for me, I think that God (or god) is so fucking powerful that we shouldn't try to put our beliefs into a set structure. I think that we shouldn't try to understand God because we won't, ever. God will do what God wants to fucking do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That and most of the things I've seen religions do is limit what people can do and achieve, and develop hate for each other.
(wait, I think I said that already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rest0re (Oct 25, 2007)

woopty doo .. 22 islam already. i'm pastafarian


----------



## Defiance (Jul 25, 2008)

Christian.


----------



## Movi (Jul 25, 2008)

Where is the raptor jesus option ?


----------



## Defiance (Jul 26, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> Why does it seem like the USA is mostly catholic, yet this is suppose to be primarily a protestant country?  Just speaking about percentage of people I've seen that are christian... of course there are lots of baptists too.



The reason the USA is one of the most successful country's is because of morals.  Other religions in other country's think there god wants them to KILL ALL AMERICANS!!11!1 and it's fucked up...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So yeah, religion can be a good think, because of its morals on life.


----------



## Gore (Jul 26, 2008)

No religion.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> woopty doo .. 22 islam already. i'm pastafarian


INVISIBLE GIANT FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER + BEER VOLCANOES > you 

=]






I myself am a LaVeyan Satanist. To you confused souls who think I worship the devil, you should read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism


----------



## Tanas (Jul 26, 2008)

I was christened a Catholic but grew up and Atheist.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 26, 2008)

Methodist ftw! The other denominations are OK.


----------



## 9volt Kappa (Jul 26, 2008)

Atheist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ninja atheist


----------



## Prophet (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, I have a god of my own understanding. I couldn't really say I have a religion though.


----------



## James B. (Jul 26, 2008)

I worship the pasta god... party to piss off all the hxc Christian people at my school..

I showed them the website:

Them - "Hahahah, who would believe such a stupid thing?"

Me - "Oh, well I do..."

*AWKWARD SILENCE*

Them - "Ohh....."

And then eventually they try to convert me and I tell them how my beliefs are no different than theirs and how much they're insulting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funnn (:


----------



## 9volt Kappa (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it's funny when people say people without religion have no morals or that they have morals because of religion,you don't have to practice religion to know right from wrong


----------



## science (Jul 26, 2008)

9volt Kappa said:
			
		

> I think it's funny when people say people without religion have no morals or that they have morals because of religion,you don't have to practice religion to know right from wrong



I find it funny when people join a website about video games and their only posts are in a thread about religion


----------



## Prophet (Jul 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> 9volt Kappa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Standing Ovation*


----------



## Defiance (Jul 26, 2008)

Coincidence is the Atheist god.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 26, 2008)

muslim through an through.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2008)

ATHEIST PRIDE


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm going with a null vote.

I'm not atheist nor agnostic.

You can't have an argument over something that never was.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 26, 2008)

Im Athiets, for a couple of reasons...

1. There is no GOD or GODS
2. Religions were INVENTED by man (yes males) to control people, especially women.
3. Teaching of religion, no matter which one, teaches children who the have to hate and apparently why.
4. More people have died in god's name than any other cause.
5. Religion does NOT make people nice, in fact hinders humanity by teaching that followers of each religion are better than followers of other religions, mainly because a giant invisible man said so.
6. If ANY of the many religions were true, there would only be ONE religion, as there would be only one story, not many different ones.
7. Belief IS NOT fact, if there was any scrap of truth to ANY of the religions, there would be no reason to believe as people would KNOW, there would be proof.

Athiets - The only people to actually 'see the light'.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 26, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Im Athiets, for a couple of reasons...
> 
> 1. There is no GOD or GODS
> 2. Religions were INVENTED by man (yes males) to control people, especially women.
> ...




I believe that too.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 26, 2008)

Want to be atheist/agnostic, forced to be christian.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2008)

Muslim


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 26, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Im Athiets, for a couple of reasons...
> 
> 1. There is no GOD or GODS
> 2. Religions were INVENTED by man (yes males) to control people, especially women.
> ...



Or be blinded by light... I`m not a good poet *haha*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 26, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Want to be atheist/agnostic, forced to be christian.


Lol, you're silly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nobody can force you to believe anything. According to your words, you already are atheist/agnostic


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jul 26, 2008)

Catholic. Ain't one thing that's gonna change me.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 26, 2008)

Surprised to see a theistic/no religion option on there.  

I suppose I'm agnostic, but I really don't care I guess.  And, this is how I expect my meeting with God to go:

DF:  Why?
God:  Why not?
DF:  ...Damn, you're good.
God:  I know.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Im Athiets, for a couple of reasons...
> 
> 1. There is no GOD or GODS
> 2. Religions were INVENTED by man (yes males) to control people, especially women.
> ...


I agree, but I think stories of religion, are just that, STORIES. I think that the Bible, Qu'ran, Torah etc were all supposed to just be entertainment at the time of writing, but then, after a few hundred years, people forgot that they were just stories and started to take them seriously.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 26, 2008)

pagan


----------



## The Teej (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm a christian (I have no idea why Christian is also labelled as Orthodox, because Chrisitanity is not really that ordinary at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyway, the problem with religion (or, the problem with how people see religion) is that people see a group of religious people (who are 6 times out of 10 crazy, because they have an inscencant need to be in everyone's faces), and then judge an entire religion from that small group. For every muslim suicide bomber, you have like at least 1,000,000 muslims who are really peaceful, kind people, who don't advocate any violence. 

Just like there are crazy, stuck up, religious people, there are the cool religious people. Besides, as with every religion, it's all beliefs, and not everyone will believe _exactly_ what the person next to them believes. Like, for example, you have christians that believe in evolution (like me), and you have christians that believe there is no such thing as Evolution. Also, the majority of religious people aren't stupid, clearly if they believe in a religion then they believe in it for a good reason, like, a personal experience in their life has lead them to believe in a certain religion. Those who have religion forced upon them by family don't usually believe in that said religion that well, because religion is something to be experienced, not just taught.

It's why I don't like it when believers in a religion really try to ram their religion down the throat of people who simply don't care, or don't want to believe. Like, talking to them once about it is OK, because, it never hurts to ask once. To paraphrase the bible (and, I quote this book, because it's the one I read), when Jesus sent the Apostles out to spread the word, those who do accept the apostles into their home and be hospitable, to tell them of Jesus, and those who do not accept the apostles in, do not tell them of Jesus. I've always interpreted that as "Tell them once. If they do not want to know, stop trying to tell them. If they want to know more, tell them what you know.".

Anyway, I'm going to go on and on and on, and probably not stop if I carry on, so I'm going to stop it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I'm simply saying is though, not every person from a specific religion always acts and thinks in the same way, so don't treat that religious person like the other religious person you met!


----------



## harryjon35 (Jul 26, 2008)

Beelzebozo said:
			
		

> Satanist.


same here 

nah, not really. i'm an atheist, but the religion that most applies to me would be satanism (lavey direction, although i don't agree in every point)

but in the end it's all crap. religion sucks and was only invented to manipulate people's minds.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 26, 2008)

I am mthrnist.





Naw, a protestant.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.venganza.org/about




Peace be with you,
RAmen!


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 27, 2008)

YAY FOR ROMAN CATHOLIC!!!


----------



## funknjunk (Jul 27, 2008)

harryjon35 said:
			
		

> but in the end it's all crap. religion sucks and was only invented to manipulate people's minds.



I'm atheist but I wouldn't say manipulate but rather give false hope.


----------



## Parsaw (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate religion and the clones that it creates.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> pagan


Hi-5

burn the bible, the priest, the church etc etc


naw jk, don't burn that shit.
I already said mine, but what the hell. I'm LaVeyan Satanist. People who think I am devil worshippers should really read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism

The Satanism you're probably thinking of is THEISTIC Satanism


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 27, 2008)

funknjunk said:
			
		

> harryjon35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, manipulate would be the one. They start by telling you what to say and not say, things you must do, and must not do. This in turn causes you to think a certain way, the same way some countries 'encourage' patriotism (however that would be a different argument). 
Once you start telling people what to think, and they listen, you are effectivly brain washing them, which is what religion does best.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 27, 2008)

You do realise you're sounding just as troll like as the people you're slandering, right? Honestly, it's no more a broken record with all of you stereotypical athiest types then it is with the stereotypical religious types. It gives me a headache.


----------

